# My $110 Rod/Cooler rack for the Jeep



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

OK I got most of it done today. Still to do is the cutting board and 2 baiting holders and 2 more rod holders on the back. So far I have $110 in this thing.
I'm happy how it turned out!

Rack- On sale at Harbor Freight $79
PVC Pipe- $8
Misc. Hardware- $16 
Paint- $7
Painted the pipe to look like aluminum (so I don't look cheap...)
All hardware is SS.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

looks good man. dont drive but im looking to make a cart to put on my bike to drag down the the beach.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

btw were did you get the ruber to cover the pvc?


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Dont know about Green Ford but I bought a can of dipit (not sure of the name) its used to put plastic on tool handles, have used it on sand spikes forever.Works great and you can get it in bright colors makes your spikes easy to see.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks wv. were do you get the dipit at?


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

nice work man !


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

jbrady14 said:


> btw were did you get the ruber to cover the pvc?


My can of Plasti dip was dried up but I found a spray can of rubberised under coating for cars in my shop so I used that. Just taped it off and sprayed. It went on nice and thick and then I shot a coat of spray laquar over the whole thing.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice, I like the painted PVC pipe, nice touch.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

jbrady14 said:


> thanks wv. were do you get the dipit at?


Dont rembember for sure most likley Home Depot or Lowes, real name is Plastic coat.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

looks good man!!!


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay. Might try the line x in a spry can


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

GreenFord said:


> Painted the pipe to look like aluminum (so I don't look cheap...)


Had me fooled. Looks nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Go to lowes, home depot, plumbing supply place and buy some fernco couplings, you should be able to cut them in half and use them. Or you might be able to use radiator hose as well.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

green....how did you mount it to the jeep? ive found that doing that is nearly as much as the entire basket sometimes unless you got a secret...im needing to add something like this to my wifes blazer for the times i dont drive my silverado down

nice job btw


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I put a front receiver hitch on the Jeep. Yes it was more for the hitch then the basket. The hitch ran $148. I used it for front recovery point and the basket.


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks great!
And thanks for the ideas for plastic coat and fernco couplings - nice touch to finish off and protect the reels.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

The plasti coat comes in the dip and a spray can now. Both Lowes and Home Depot have it. I hadn't even thought about the Fernco couplings, that's a good idea.


----------



## set2fishobx (Feb 16, 2011)

Greenford, what year is your GC? I have an '06 gc and have been unable to locate a
front receiver for that year GC. Many thabnks!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Set2 here ya go. Curt makes them for most GC. Here's the one to hunt for. This was is listed to fit an 06. BTW mine is an 03 and Curt makes some well built hitches.
http://www.curtmfg.com/index.cfm?event=hitch


----------



## set2fishobx (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for you fast reponse. Unfortunately, I was unable to open your link. 
However, in checking the CURT website, I did not see a "front" receiver for a 2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee.

What am I missing? Thanks.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure what I did but I can't get it to open too. Here's a part number they listed for it.

Curt Mfg Part number: 31047
Try this link to a place that sells them.. I think one works or go to the Curt MFG site and put in the part number. http://www.autoanything.com/towing/77A5431A3734279.aspx?kc=ffsku


----------



## set2fishobx (Feb 16, 2011)

GreenFord, you are a gentleman and a scholar and I appreciate your help. 

With the item number, I found it on the site you mentioned above. 
Thanks so much! See you on the beach.


----------

